# pic of me a few years ago



## squatster (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry - I am not good with computers or gadgets - I've been trying to figure out how to post it up - tried to search and still can't figure out how


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 21, 2014)

Try tapatalk and upload directly from your gallery.


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow, you were so skinny you don't even show up on the page


----------



## squatster (Sep 24, 2014)

I still can't figure out how to get the picture on here. This site doesn't make it easy for some one that isn't good with a computor


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 24, 2014)

squatster said:


> I still can't figure out how to get the picture on here. This site doesn't make it easy for some one that isn't good with a computor



1) Save the pic to your desktop.

2) Click on Post Reply.

3) Type something.

4) Click Manage Attachments (down below the smilies icons below the post box).

5) Once the Attachments box opens, click browse and double click on your pic.

6) Click upload.

7) Click Submit Reply.

8) Done.


----------



## squatster (Sep 24, 2014)

here goes


----------



## squatster (Sep 24, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> 1) Save the pic to your desktop.
> 
> 2) Click on Post Reply.
> 
> ...



Thanks That was easy- I was trying all this time from my phone. the comp is easer- the pic was in the wrong place on my phone- shitty pic and how big it is makes me look small
Thanks you


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn, you look great from what I can see.  Good work man.  Especially those lats.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 25, 2014)

those caps on the delts


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 25, 2014)

squatster said:


> Thanks That was easy- I was trying all this time from my phone. the comp is easer- the pic was in the wrong place on my phone- shitty pic and how big it is makes me look small
> Thanks you



No problem.

Looking good!


----------



## squatster (Sep 25, 2014)

this may be a little better


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 25, 2014)

Squatster, great V - taper . How about the legs? The name Squatster makes me think of monster wheels! Later,OMR


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2014)

2003 show- this pic of th night show- this is me flat as hell- no vains and the legs where gone
can't find any leg shots yet


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2014)

not sure what year


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2014)

I will be the first to say and very surprised no one had said any thing yet- I need help with the arms- had great arms till I got ready for my first show in 2003. Maybe it is from when I tore my shoulder? How the hell do I get the arm back. Biggest ever got them was in the 20's
It rots- back then we didn't have cell phones for picks and I never thought I was big enough for photo's.


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 26, 2014)

Great shape to the arms . Take a good off season of focus on compound movements for triceps and biceps. Don't worry about shaping movements for three months . You need some meat and potatoes on the bi's and tri's! Barbell curls, Preacher bench barbell curls, and Hammer dumbell curls.Laying down Barbell tricep press, close grip barbell tricep presses , dips on machine or bench. And eat! Later OMR


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 30, 2014)

You look great matey. You should be proud of what you have done to your body. I know most are never happy and always want more but seriously you look great.


----------



## squatster (Oct 3, 2014)

Top pic I was 209 lbs
Second at show - was only 186-190 in morning
The last ones think I was around 205 lbs
Seems like it was yesterday- The top and the last ones I was eating shit food - the show I dieted for 5 weeks- I have the curse of a fast metabolism


----------



## Thunder46 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking good really nice delts and back


----------



## squatster (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys-it really means a lot from you guys


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

*found old pic*

I found a few other old pics have to take pics of pics
16 weeks out from gold classic in New York


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

*this is me a long time ago*

This must be from 15 or 20 years ago


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looking good brother even if it was 15-20 years ago


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 15, 2016)

Solid pics bro! Hard work payin' off right there. Very impressive!!!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice! That's something to be proud of.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice classic physique you had there squatster. Good job.


----------



## squatster (Jan 24, 2016)

*pic from 1986*

This is 1 I found from 1986 I was 17 or 18
My waste was 25" with arms at 18' I thought I sucked so bad
I did suck at posing


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2016)

LOL 25" waist and 18 inch arms! And you thought you sucked! Funny how hard we are on ourselves......


----------



## monstar845935 (Jan 25, 2016)

Your a beast squatster


----------



## squatster (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys - 
hope I can come back again- don't think the waist will come back and don't think I will ever see 21" arms ever again (wish I had pics of that) funny every one would point and you could here all the big dudes saying look at those F. N arms -I would be looking for the arms when they said that my self - didn't know the arms were mine.

This pic was in the 4th week of a cycle with Finajet
Started at 1 cc per week 1/2cc every 3 days and worked up to 3 cc per week split up and then back down till the bottle was gone
Gained 17 lbs and got so sredded on just shit ass food
My first 15 min break of the day I would have a box of apple cinnamon rolls - think 2400 call pr box - I ate every 2 -1/2 hours like that just shit and high calories- same thing every day


----------



## Usobobby (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice pics brother! Wish I hit it hard when I was that young...


----------



## squatster (Feb 18, 2016)

*this is about as freaky as I got*

This is a pic from 2001- believe it or not I got my arms up to 21" at time of pic - my tri's were huge for my biceps


----------



## squatster (Feb 18, 2016)

*try this again*

How do I make them smaller
Sorry


----------



## squatster (Feb 18, 2016)

*one more shity pic*

I can't find the the good ones - they are IL in my old computer.  I need to take the hard drive out and load them on my new computer 
Trying to find one of the legs,at this time


----------



## BigBob (Feb 19, 2016)

squatster said:


> How do I make them smaller
> Sorry


Great v taper. Classic physique. Awesome dude.


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 19, 2016)

Damn brother you were a beast for sure....AR....:headbang:


----------



## squatster (Feb 20, 2016)

Wish I could get into my computer to get the real pics - they still were not great but better then these


----------



## Arngate (May 18, 2016)

wow, great physic!
Your chest is amazing,really!


----------



## jitenmazee (Sep 20, 2016)

squatster said:


> not sure what year



Second one  is looking really nice. What did your workout strategy for getting such a nice body.


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 19, 2017)

looking really good squatster!

if you are going to be running CG's slin cycle then it should make for a really good log my friend!


----------



## squatster (Sep 19, 2017)

IRONFIST said:


> looking really good squatster!
> 
> if you are going to be running CG's slin cycle then it should make for a really good log my friend!



 Thank you ironfist
It's going to be a hard fun run. 
The only thingI can't find is quality mk-677.
I wanted to have that and theGH on me for at least 1 month first before starting the lantus.  
Probably won't work out that way now. 
Can't wait
With juice and mk-677 I can still get to almost to were I was and hoefully the slin will add to it all.


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2017)

This is a,bg,  recent pick from sprimng of 2017 when A4musle was couching me


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2017)

Spring 2017


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2017)

Spring 2017


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2017)

Not what I was.
I can't wait till next spring
Hopefully put more weight one and shred it up


----------



## JWilson (Sep 20, 2017)

squatster said:


> Not what I was.
> I can't wait till next spring
> Hopefully put more weight one and shred it up


Actually, your shape looking great! Keep it up


----------



## RamboStallone (Sep 21, 2017)

squatster said:


> This must be from 15 or 20 years ago


Very nice physique bro, this one's my favorite. It's sick how you kept your waist soo small. Is that still the case for you? I'm still young but I feel like my waist is getting blocky as I age.


----------



## squatster (Sep 22, 2017)

Hate to say
Lack of doing abs or when I did - I would never do weighted abs
One other thing - Used to do Arnolds thing -  tight string on waist to keep me from getting lazy and sticking it out


----------



## odin (Oct 3, 2017)

Beast in your old pics. Still looking great!


----------



## SURGE (Oct 21, 2017)

Great physique. How old are you now?


----------



## squatster (Oct 23, 2017)

I will be 50 I  a few months
Or am I 50 now


----------



## BigBob (Oct 25, 2017)

squatster said:


> I will be 50 I  a few months
> Or am I 50 now



Looking good old man!


----------



## Victory (Nov 12, 2017)

Impressive pics. You are looking great for nearly 50.


----------



## Viking (Nov 13, 2017)

squatster said:


> this may be a little better



Very impressive. I don't have any old pics of myself. Now you are 50 what are your goals? I noticed you were planning insulin. Do you want to get bigger?


----------



## squatster (Nov 13, 2017)

Much bigger
Ass big as I can get
My goil was 2018 National's but may have to wait till 2019 now


----------



## custom creation (Nov 29, 2017)

I just saw this.  You look great brother. You getting it back! Nice work!


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey brother your 18yr old picks look awesome you been hittin it hard like me since high school your pics-iam in my 50s now I do the best I can lot of injuries over the yrs ya know- you said some of your picks are 20yrs old so ya gOt To be in you 40s at least you look great!!! Keep it up brother


----------



## Duluxx (May 24, 2018)

squatster said:


> this may be a little better





Jesus man fucking jacked


----------



## squatster (May 24, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> Jesus man fucking jacked


Thanks man
I am going to try to get it back.
That pic I wasnt on much and I ate any thing I wanted ay any time. 
Just got very lucky back then with good genetics. 
I really want to see how big and ripped I can get at my age of 50 now.
With the mk677 I have been taking for the past 4 months I look younger then last year. 
Still have big trouble with water.  I can get a killer pump and look great in the gym - but 3 hours later I look like a fat guy with tits and a big fatty ass. I can't hold my water in the muscles for long at all. 
If I can figure out that big problem I think I can do some thing good.
Going to start a log hopefully soon. 
If I don't my attention span is way to short


----------



## Duluxx (May 24, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I am going to try to get it back.
> 
> ...





You had it once, you can get it again. Hmm that is weird. You have a low salt diet? I would like to know when you figure it out. Definitely will follow the log.[emoji1360]


----------



## pesty4077 (May 25, 2018)

Looking great brother! I am 58 myself. 2 things us older guys need, low dose GH and low dose Test.


----------



## Durro (May 25, 2018)

Yes great inspiration I’m climbing the ladder myself I’ll be 45 in a few weeks. Bang bang Hulu and handjob!


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2018)

*newest pic*

This is before my lady cycle with growth clinic


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2018)

*this is last week on Monday I think*

Lost alot off my belly


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2018)

I will try to find the next ones showing the fat loss. 
Have a long way to go
Pics
I am still smooth but big


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2018)

I I was suppressed to start the insulin around 4 weeks ago but never did. 
I will do it on the next run


----------



## BigBob (Jul 15, 2018)

Great progress Squaster. Keep it up. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2018)

*found this one from 20 years or more ago*

Not sure how long ago this was
Sorry
Pic keeps failing


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jul 16, 2018)

^^^whole thread is damn impressive!!

..training seems to always have been a part of your life ..can relate to that n' def respect that 
..i'v long said this is our "prozac"


..rock on brother :headbang:


----------



## squatster (Jul 16, 2018)

SOUR DIESEL said:


> ^^^whole thread is damn impressive!!
> 
> ..training seems to always have been a part of your life ..can relate to that n' def respect that
> ..i'v long said this is our "prozac"
> ...


Thanks man
I just need to figure out the next peptide to mix in with my mk677
Maybie some YK?
My body will go to the next step easy


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 17, 2018)

That's so cool seeing these pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squatster (Jul 17, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> That's so cool seeing these pics! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks bud
Wish I could start it over and go by date and age. I have some cool pics- wish I could have had some pics of my power lifting days also- only have rusty plack things I ripped off the trophies I threw out.
The past 35 years have been good but very frustrating.
I wish some one could have told me back when to just slow down- and don't worry


----------



## K1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking good man!


----------



## squatster (Jul 20, 2018)

K1 said:


> Looking good man!



K1
Thanks man- means alot to me from you brotha


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 22, 2018)

Great progress over the last few weeks.


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 22, 2018)

pesty4077 said:


> Looking great brother! I am 58 myself. 2 things us older guys need, low dose GH and low dose Test.



so true and can make a world of difference its amazing!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 23, 2018)

squatster said:


> I will try to find the next ones showing the fat loss.
> Have a long way to go
> Pics
> I am still smooth but big



You should be real proud. Tremendous progress. Good job!!


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> You should be real proud. Tremendous progress. Good job!!



Thanks man
I need to try stealth EQ for the next part


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2018)

Just found this one. 
Guess I could have been good.


----------



## montego (Aug 2, 2018)

squatster said:


> Just found this one.
> Guess I could have been good.


No time like the present...


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2018)

montego said:


> No time like the present...


Thanks man
Would it come back?


----------



## squatster (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been trying to find more old pics
Don't know we're they all are


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Good delts


----------



## squatster (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks man


----------

